# how to change "system tray icons"



## lebronjeff (May 1, 2008)

is there a way to change an icon in system tray??


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello lebronjeff :smile:

What exactly do you mean by change?

You can remove icons from the system tray, but you cannot change an existing icon by customising it. Is that what you meant?


----------



## lebronjeff (May 1, 2008)

example...zone alarm..
i dont like its tray iconis there a way to change the icon to icon that i want??


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Not that I know of.

The Zone Alarm icon is rather specialised. It changes with traffic.

Sorry


----------



## lebronjeff (May 1, 2008)

no no .....
it is only an example i dont change my zone alarms icon..
i just want to know if is posible to change any systame tray icons...
a software,registry hack,etc ????


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

i wouldnt have thought so, its like coded with the program..you could muff it up..i dont recommend it lol..but im happy with the clone cd sheep  who would wana change that?!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

lebronjeff

No, as I said before, you can`t customise the icons in the system tray I`m afraid


----------



## werk (Feb 6, 2009)

don't afraid!!!

there is a way to change the icons in system tray..
http://www.pssoftlab.com/system_tray_manager_screenshots.phtml
PS system tray can do that.. even with zone alarm..


----------



## gibbletech (Jan 22, 2009)

It is sometimes possible to change the system tray icons for a program BUT...
This involves re-compiling the application, this is likely to be covered by the license
agreement for the program and could have other legal implications.
If a mod wants to let us know if its ok i can put a link to an app to assist with this 
otherwise if you really don't like the icons use the app that Werk suggested to hide them or look for alternative software


----------



## kpraveen (Aug 4, 2009)

Its possible modify icons embedded in dll s or exe s..

refer http://www.gdgsoft.com/gconvert/


----------



## lucybaby (Aug 1, 2009)

what purpose you will achieve by changing the icon of the system tray are you hidding something????


----------



## kpraveen (Aug 4, 2009)

Nothing like hiding.. Just enhancing the look and feel of ur desktop... Some may like to see a different icon than the default one.


----------

